# Kids spilled soda on mattress, how do I clean this??



## Lazurii (Apr 1, 2011)

Today I made a fort for my LOs and made them popcorn and sodas. They repaid my kindness by taking the soda on the top bunk and spilling it everywhere.









How do I get the soda out of the mattress? We already have an ant problem in our house (yay for living in Oregon!) and I really don't want ants or mold in my son's bed.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Water, towels and baking soda to soak it up, then I would use an enzymatic cleaning spray on it.


----------



## Lazurii (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

De nada!


----------

